# Best version of Bartók Béla - Allegro Barbaro ?



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

Which is your favourite play of Allegro Barbaro from Bartók Béla?

I have listened to numerous ones, but the performance of Ránki Dezső is the most satisfying for me.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds a little jazz-like. Interesting short work.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I like more barbarous versions. 
















I also like A. Fischer`s version but I don`t think she needs promotion.


----------



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks, I always imagine that a train is going somewhere, when I listen to this music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Konstantinusz said:


> Thanks, I always imagine that a train is going somewhere, when I listen to this music.


maybe see what you think of Irén Marik.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Was this inspired by Alkan's?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Still not sure, will investigate this later.


----------



## Konstantinusz (Jan 15, 2021)

A jazz version also exists


----------



## Aquilia (Feb 26, 2021)

None of those seem to really capture the thematic and timing problems in this short piece.
EVERYbody plays it far too fast to get any rhythmic syncopations to work.
To be honest, the only version that really satisfies me is the menacing Barbarism of the Prog Rock version by Emerson Lake & Palmer. Omly my personal opinion.... YMMV.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

How about a rock version. I always liked this tune, even before I knew that it was a Bartok piece. 
(I didn't know who Bela Bartok was in 1971.)


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Aquilia said:


> None of those seem to really capture the thematic and timing problems in this short piece.
> EVERYbody plays it far too fast to get any rhythmic syncopations to work.
> To be honest, the only version that really satisfies me is the menacing Barbarism of the Prog Rock version by Emerson Lake & Palmer. Omly my personal opinion.... YMMV.


Sorry, I just noticed your remark about ELP.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

This thread saddens me because it reminds me of one of my favorite Bartok pianists, Zoltan Kocsis, who passed away at 64 in 2016. I have this Philips LP with the Allegro Barbaro, but no doubt he recorded it more than once.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Kocsis box set on Decca which is great! And the ELP is cool. I heard that as a teenager in the 70s.


----------

